# 94 golf cabriolet (Euro Spec) Oil Pressure light on



## Slipperz (May 7, 2011)

I am new, I'm not sure if this is the proper place for this post so feel free to move it or delete it if it is not. And I am in no way an auto mechanic

So yesterday I purchased this vehicle and drove it around for about 3 hours and did not have an issue with it. This morning I jumped in my car to do some errands and about 4 miles down the my oil pressure light came on, beeped then turned right back off. I did not think anything of it and went about my business. A little bit later driving down the road It came back on for a few seconds(a little bit longer than the time before) and went off. I then pulled over and popped the hood. I checked the oil prior to buying the car and it was full. The guy had informed me that the oil had just been changed. 

Out of not knowing any better I pulled over and bought just some standard 15w30 oil and poured that entire sucker in there.(So yeah now I have too much oil in my car) Anyways I jumped back in the car and started driving home this time fearful there may actually be a problem. Of course about a half of mile later the light came back on and stayed.

At this time I was 1 street away from my home so I just finished driving home. Hopped on the good interwebs and started googleing the issue. After reading a couple different suggestions I decided to go with the easiest I saw which was disconnecting the oil pressure sensor and cleaning the contacts. I did that and went for another ride.

That obviously did nothing however this time I was more aware. I started thinking if there was a way I could manipulate the light get it to turn on and off. And there was. I noticed that in 4th gear around 2700 rpms is when the light and beep came on. I could down shift to 3rd light would go off. Drive in 3rd for about 1/2 mile, no light. Shift back up to 4th take it about 2700rpms light on. I was able to manipulate it like this for about 4 miles before the light came on and stayed on.

After coming back and regoogling my new found issue I pretty much found the same thing. Except for people suggestion trying 15w50 oil or even 20w50. It is a 94 and it has over 209,000 kilcks on it which is about 126,000 miles. It is a no crap EURO spec VW. I am in the Military and live in Italy so making a run down to my local Auto Zone is out of the question.

Any and all thoughts/suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, Sean


----------

